

Science May Soon Give Us Pills That Make Us Exercise - cwan
http://www.wired.com/playbook/2012/06/science-may-soon-give-us-pills-that-make-us-exercise/

======
scrrr
I wonder if the result is the same feeling that I have if I don't do any
sports for too many days. I really look forward to that bike trip then, or to
the gym. If that can be put into a pill, why not.

But I also believe that the key to fight mass obesity is a change of mindset
in society. Not sure how this is achieved, but education on certain topics
might help. Or role models that say the right things. Even if those things are
not politically correct sometimes. But then again, would that sell the product
those role models are selling?

~~~
zxcvvcxz
Agree with the change in mindset sentiment. Using a pill to fight obesity is
sort of like fighting consumerism with more consumerism.

~~~
Cushman
Isn't it more like fighting consumerism with replicators? It doesn't solve the
root issue of people having desires based on material things, and it's not
necessarily going to make them happier, but at least it solves the immediate
symptom of people dying.

~~~
eswangren
Right, sO if it works what does a person's mindset matter?

------
cdooh
Aren't we overmedicated enough already?

~~~
Cushman
Thanks for asking: We are not.

Even in the United States, undiagnosed and untreated illness, especially
mental illness, is a far more prevalent and far costlier problem than the
inverse.

Data shows this conclusively. Anecdotal experience, whether your own or that
which you may have read in an email forward somewhere, has no bearing on that.

------
tazzy531
Isn't this called cocaine?

~~~
jarin
Nah, ephedra.

~~~
hcurtiss
amphetamines.

------
VMG
What makes the author think that the new drug wouldn't be illegal?

Behavior-altering medication like this isn't common or available now, why
would it be in a few years?

------
rsanchez1
Everything has to be solved with pills.

